# سماد سلفات البوتاسيوم هااااااام



## محمد عصام ابوطالب (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ارجو مساعدتكم في ارسال اي ملفات لها علاقه بصناعة سلفات البوتاسيوم من تفاعل كلوريد البوتاسيوم مع حمض الكبريتيك .
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 يناير 2007)

*البوتاس العربية*

ادخل موقع شركة البوتاس العربية واجري اتصالاتك مع الدائرة الفنية لعلهم يفيدوك


----------



## يحيى مفلح (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه وبعد
ارسل لي اخي الكريم ما هو المطلوب بالضبط لارساله لك
لدي خبره ممتازه في صناعة سلفات البوتاسيوم
مع تحياتي
لطفا قوانين المنتدى تمنع المشاركة بالايميل او رقم الهاتف


----------

